# Pow Pow Pow video thread



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

Sick vids. I lurk quite a bit on EL. Good to see you're posting here too. It's amazing to see how well the Nug handles in deep pow.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Sick terrain. I bet you used to jump off the roof of your house just for fun when you were a kid lol.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

These are in Japan right? Which resort?

Suggestion: Not sure if you usually ride alone or with someone, but I think it makes for a better video when your buddy rides in front of you so you have some contrast in the video and can see how deep it is with someone else riding. 

Not saying the videos are bad by any means, it's just that the snow is so deep that all you can see is white. When that other dude was in front, you can at least get an idea of the terrain / depth. 

Keep posting them though!


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

They're at a small resort in Toyama.
Yeah, I hear you on the shooting somebody else for contrast. I do it sometimes, but when it's deep you can't get close to them at all just from the pow cloud. But if I have the choice of hitting the line first, or letting a bud do it first for a better gopro vid, I'll hit it first every time.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

lots of follow cam in this vid. It's from last winter. I'm on a Capita TFA at the start and switch to a K2 Gyrator then a Rossignol Experience at the end


----------

